

Google Labs - Breadcrumb - abraham
http://breadcrumb.googlelabs.com/

======
anigbrowl
This is a work of genius. It must be, because I can't understand the first
thing about it. Scanning the QR code on my Nexus 1 just results in a failed
download, presumably meant as a subtle hint about my inadequacy.

 _sob_

------
danielsoneg
Ok, so from the link faramarz posted - Try putting this into the text box &
hitting "Save":

    
    
      (1) Hello, world!
      [Go Home](2)
      [Go Elsewhere](3)
      (2) You went home!
      (3) You went elsewhere!
    

I've also found it'll take html links, though I haven't tried anything more
complex.

It looks like the QR Code contains the whole script. The docs mention using it
for step-by-step troubleshooting, etc - basically a self-contained instruction
set for mobile devices. Not sure where the actual app for the phone is,
though...

------
troygoode
Ummm... could we get a bit more details about what this is and how to use it
please?

------
faramarz
Looks like we're not the only ones confused.

read details at
[http://www.googlelabs.com/show_details?app_key=agtnbGFiczIwL...](http://www.googlelabs.com/show_details?app_key=agtnbGFiczIwLXd3d3IVCxIMTGFic0FwcE1vZGVsGNHYtQIM)

------
seancron
Here's what Breadcrumb is described as:

    
    
      Breadcrumb enables you to create a variety of mobile learning applications 
      and allows you to make your application work with only three additions to plain text.
    
      Infinitely scalable, easy to create, and readable on Internet-enabled smart-phones
      or computers, Breadcrumb gives you maximum output for the development time.
    

Edit: Formatting

------
petervandijck
I don't entirely get it either. Does it generate the printable sticker?

------
PHPAdam
Breadcrumb Create an easy-to-use mobile learning application without any
programming experience.

------
zackb
And is xss-able <script>alert("Pwnd");</script>

~~~
nysauhem
I could be wrong, but it looks like it's used to create mini-sites, so being
able to use Javascript seems more like a feature than an xss vulnerability.

